# MacXp



## agentx007 (May 25, 2008)

So, you want to make your ugly   Windows XP interface look like Mac OS X, huh? It's really not all that difficult to do, and with a little luck, you'll be able to convince all but the most die-hard Mac users that you run an Apple computer. You can also do the same without any hassles using Flyakite OSX but this is more customizable.First, here's a list of the programs you'll need:

*Requirements
* [click the images to see more information]



*Window Blinds* (skins the Graphical User Interface of your operating system)
 *i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/agentx007/screenies/windowblinds_s.jpg


*Object Desktop*[ (The dock on the bottom of a Mac that contains icons      and shortcuts to programs)
 *i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/agentx007/screenies/odnt2008_s.jpg


*Icon packager* (Manages your icons)
 *i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/agentx007/screenies/iconpackager_s.jpg



*Logon studio* (Manages the logon screens)
 *i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/agentx007/screenies/LogonStudio_ss7_s.jpg



*Yahoo widgets* (Desktop widgets like the dashboard)
 *i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/agentx007/screenies/0_yahoo_widget_01.jpg



*The MacXp pack* (Not my creation but a collection of really good stuff on the net - Includes logon studio logon, window blinds theme, object desktop dock background , yahoo widgets which resemble the dashboard on the Mac and the icon packager icons pack uploaded by me)
The browser in the below image is firefox and the theme needed is here and you will need this plugin to go along with it.
There is a theme for itunes too but you will need to download itunes with the patch here



There is one widget i'd like to suggest because the one i've provided is good but not in development anymore so please download the Ipod dp which is an itunes remote looks exactly as the one i've provided, download here.

That's pretty much what you'll want for starters. You don't need all of these, and in fact, you really only need a few to get a reasonably good looking OS X facsimile, but if you're going to do this you might as well do it right.

I assume that you have either downloaded/purchased the programs listed and that you know your way around a computer, at least to a reasonable extent.


*Instructions*


Install all the programs afore mentioned and download      the MacXp pack.
Now install the theme i have provided in the macxp pack with Windowblinds.
Then customize your Objectdock and use the background provided.
Add the icon pack provided with Iconpackager.
Now for the logon screen provided.
Customize your Yahoo widgets as you like and you can also try what i've provided

The result:
*agx007.exofire.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/agx1.png

So that's all there is to it. Good luck!  

Excerpt:MacXp


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2008)

^^ ever heard of flykiteOS


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 25, 2008)

hmm nice work man......


----------



## agentx007 (May 25, 2008)

its "flyakite osx" , yes i've heard of it but there are many restarts involved and some comps can crash too but in this way you can have even a vista skin and there are no update hassles.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tute. Will try it for sure.
I've used Flyakite but it craches my xp calulator app.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

never ever use FlyKite OSX. Its ugly and dangerous and can mess with your configuration files and registry.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2008)

FlykiteOS X is free while 90% of what u mentioned is not free.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 26, 2008)

Sorry, but that looks ewwww.....


----------

